# Would someone mod my Gene Café?



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I would like to install the dimmer mod on my Gene Café but I don't believe that I am competent to do it myself. I had a look at the instructions on coffee time.wikidot.com and I can barely follow them. So it occurred to me that maybe there's someone in London who could help me out (for a reasonable remuneration). If anyone who has successfully modded his own machine is interested, please DM me.

Matt


----------

